# I need to vent, cry and then need ideas, round bale feeding



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

I'd put a sleazy or a rug with a neck piece to stop the rest of his mane rubbing out. I'm afraid to say that it's a waiting game with the mane growing back in. 

I have a friend who uses great big tires for her round bales, just plunks them in there and the horses don't have to put their head through anything to feed.

Or you could do it the hard way and start raking and forking hay off the round bale and feed it to them like that and not use the feeder at all.

As for braiding, I'd let the mane grow in as much as possible before you have to braid it, then I'd pull it all the same length then braid, that way they will look even.

Sorry that's all I've got!


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a friend who had a horse get stuck in a "tombstone" edged feeder. The hay was in easy reach, so guessing why he got himself into that predicament is only conjecture. The horse did so much damage he had to be put down. 

There are risks with everything, though. 

I guess since you show, perhaps some extensions may be needed?

I fork off what the horses need like Muppetgirl suggested.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

We have one section of a round bale feeder. The hay is pulled off the bale and placed by the feeder. The hay is deep in this building and the feeder is level with the fence line. This way the horses have shelter and also hay. The feeder is opened at the top. We have currently 9 horses, 8 of which have never even thought of going over it. The 9th is special and walks over the feeder. He then goes over another feeder into the other pastures, where the horses hate him and chase him around. He is either brilliant or an idiot. One of the good eight has also woven stall mats into the barriers of the feeder. Horses are horses, if you put it out there they will find a way to injure themselves with it.


----------



## wausuaw (Apr 15, 2011)

I have a preferit(sp?) round bale feeder that it simply a round base with no rungs or bars over the top. I would not say its tough enough for cattle, though. They also have the round bale feeders with "loops" for long horn cattle and horses (so that horns don't get stuck and manes don't get rubbed)


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Muppetgirl said:


> As for braiding, I'd let the mane grow in as much as possible before you have to braid it, then I'd pull it all the same length then braid, that way they will look even.
> 
> Sorry that's all I've got!


*Stamps foot* 











Have to pull his mane, I want long flowing locks, and a french braid *pouts*


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Get rid of the feeder and get a slowfeeder roundbale net......works. WAY less waste, no rubbed off manes.
Slow Feeding Horses on Paddock Paradise Tracks - Paddock Paradise Wiki
click in "roundbale nets" on the menu on the left;-)


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I have used round bales and no feeders. The key is you don't put out the next bale until they have cleaned up the 1st bale. I never had any waste either.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

rookie I am trying to picture your set up. Can you post a picture of it?

As for GH.... tada!! Big Bale Buddy,Round Bale Feeder


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a friend that ended up losing a horse to a broken neck because of one of those feeders... Me no likey.

I keep my round bales in the barn and peel them for twice a day feedings so they last longer so I won't be much help. I had a friend that built a box that had a door that opened so they could roll the feeder in and then shut it, it had a top on it and looked like a giant wishing well... It was really kind of cute...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Golden Horse said:


> *Stamps foot*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use that magical MTG and the minute the section is long enough, braid it. It should catch up fairly quickly. He looks like his mane grows quick...

or... *gasp* You could... Roach it


Wait! Let me run out of the room before you read that last sentence!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

English ponies shouldn't have long manes anyway!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

That same thing happened to me. I did cry. Then I bought two of these:

Powder River Horse Round Bale Feeder | LivestockShed.com

The ones at my feed store were not nearly that expensive, so shop around.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh GH. I know. My girls did that at the old barn. They were fed by a cattle trough, and they rubbed the same bit out of their mane. I just roached Ricci, but I was very distraught about Gracie's. I roached it as well, but she didn't look as good. She went to her new home with a floppy mohawk but at least it was all even. =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

deserthorsewoman said:


> Get rid of the feeder and get a slowfeeder roundbale net......works. WAY less waste, no rubbed off manes.
> Slow Feeding Horses on Paddock Paradise Tracks - Paddock Paradise Wiki
> click in "roundbale nets" on the menu on the left;-)


For some reason nets scare me, I'm sure they are safe, and it wouldn't hurt to slow down the amount this lot eat.



farmpony84 said:


> I had a friend that built a box that had a door that opened so they could roll the feeder in and then shut it, it had a top on it and looked like a giant wishing well... It was really kind of cute...


I've seen pics of one like that I wonder if we could build one.



farmpony84 said:


> ...
> 
> or... *gasp* You could... Roach it
> 
> ...














NBEventer said:


> English ponies shouldn't have long manes anyway!


Says who?? 

♫♬♫He's my pony and he can have a long mane If I want to♫♬♫



Celeste said:


> That same thing happened to me. I did cry. Then I bought two of these:
> 
> Powder River Horse Round Bale Feeder | LivestockShed.com
> 
> The ones at my feed store were not nearly that expensive, so shop around.


I like those but WOOWZERZ on the price


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

NBEventer said:


> English ponies shouldn't have long manes anyway!


huh? Which English ponies shouldn't?



Goldenhorse - You've got time, start MTG right away and keep a sleezy on him!


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

If you have barefoot horses there's nothing to worry about, the holes are too small ti get a hoof stuck. 
If shod, you can build a box, sort of, set the netted bale inside, so they can't get hung in the net. 
I'm so convinced of the slowfeeders, it saves me almost 40% hay, and I have happy happy horses


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Says who??
> 
> ♫♬♫He's my pony and he can have a long mane If I want to♫♬♫


<3333 lol! 

Yeah aiming for long *** mane on Sky too.... best of luck getting it back to length!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No shoes here, so we should be OK, I guess if I just sell one of the **** cow rings I can buy a net.

Do I need a stretch sleezy or neck cover to protect him for best? LOL, it will have to match his springtime waterproof turnout...if it ever gets here that is!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

So um, I hate to ask but has anyone ever tried to um....give their horse extensions? Like...people hair extensions?

I had my husband learn to do the micro ring extensions on my hair once or twice. It's really not that hard! Pull the hair through a big loop that comes with it, put the little metal band with the hair attached, then tighten the band with a set of pliers. I mean technically you could use glue in hair...but I think that a product made specifically for people TO LOOK NATURAL...could be a possibility? I mean if you're good with the **** you can buy your own rings and loop tool and use HIS hair.

Using HIS hair if you have any lying around would really look just fine enough to braid, if you're careful to blend it all in...just a thought anyways.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> No shoes here, so we should be OK, I guess if I just sell one of the **** cow rings I can buy a net.
> 
> Do I need a stretch sleezy or neck cover to protect him for best? LOL, it will have to match his springtime waterproof turnout...if it ever gets here that is!


Oh gee....no wonder he lost his mane, he didn't rub it off, he pulled his hair out at the thought of the snazzy pink blanket!! :lol: a lined neck cover (smooth nylon liner) would work just as we'll as a sleezy....I saw a sleezy without the face cover a while back, wish I'd bought it!!!!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I dislike the cattle feeders like that,for that same reason:-(.
For our rounds,We only use tombstone feeders now & just this year got one like this to try Ultimate Horse Haysaver, Northernhorse.com Classifieds


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Well if he thinks a pink blanket is bad, how about this hood











in this pattern


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> Well if he thinks a pink blanket is bad, how about this hood
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok:shock:....he's going to run away from home!:lol:


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Its a section that looks similar to this. The sections are a bit narrower but not crazy narrow. The bales are a few feet from the section of feeder we just peel off sections and place them in the feeder area. We have done it for about 10 years and never had a problem until the current chowder head who can't be pastured with those. :lol:


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

OK, we are making progress, he doesn't want nets, or usual tombstones, but he did send me a link to this one










PROSPECT EQUINE FARMS INC. - HORSE HAY FEEDER - POLY ROUND BALE FEEDER FOR HORSES AND HAY RINGS FOR ROUND BALES


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Those metal roundbale feeders are dangerous for horses! Several friends of mine had their horses jump in and injured themselves seriously getting out, one very expensive reining horse had to be put down. If I am going on holidays, I will put a round bale out, just so my son doesn't have to feed twice a day, however if I am here, I store the rounds in the hay shed and pitch fork it off. Lasts twice as long and my horses aren't two ton Tonys! Ben is your dressage horse, correct? He should have a short pulled mane anyways, guess he made that decision for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> OK, we are making progress, he doesn't want nets, or usual tombstones, but he did send me a link to this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this look like a castle to anyone else, or am I just really tired?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> Does this look like a castle to anyone else, or am I just really tired?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
It looks like the wild water rapids ride at Busch Gardens...lol.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

riccil0ve said:


> Does this look like a castle to anyone else, or am I just really tired?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I thought castle too! Kinda scary one at that. My poor little Rosie would fall in and not be able to get out. :shock:

I second the slow feeder hay nets! Did some checking and reading up about them, designed my own out of all safe materials, and haven't looked back. Costed me a whopping $30 (didn't say it was pretty) and is still holding up well after a year. Not bad for a DIY project that has gotten heaps of abuse.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

riccil0ve said:


> Does this look like a castle to anyone else, or am I just really tired?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Nope, I thought GH was losing it and had posted Princess Angel's new abode (aka-a castle). ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> Does this look like a castle to anyone else, or am I just really tired?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


My kids would have a field day with that!!!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

All of my friend's horses have manes that are rubbed out because of cow feeders much like that one. I am training her youngest gelding and I just hacked his whole mane off a few months ago and it has just started getting long enough to flop over. Said gelding is by my place now, so no worries with mane rubbing until he gets back home. But if you want a permanent solution, the cow feeder isn't going to be a part of it. My smallest mare, who is 14.1ish and very narrow, usually steps one leg into the feeder if the hay is almost gone and there is a little in the middle. I could see if a horse really wanted to, they could easily get stuck, but so far I haven't had an issue.

Now I know I will walk out there tomorrow and find my friend's big dork of a gelding stuck in the middle of the feeder. I would knock on wood, but I think most of it around me is synthetic material!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

it looks like a black crown to me lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

GH just teach that horse to drive and put a collar on him, no one will ever know a chunk of mane is missing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> GH just teach that horse to drive and put a collar on him, no one will ever know a chunk of mane is missing.


Go wash your mouth out, he is not a pulling horse:lol::lol:

Look what I found

False Plaits

http://horsehairextensions.com/wefted-mane-hair/weft-mane-hair-black


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Go wash your mouth out, he is not a pulling horse:lol::lol:
> 
> Look what I found
> 
> ...



Oh , I didn't realize a driving horse was an insult.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Taffy Clayton said:


> Oh , I didn't realize a driving horse was an insult.


Only when you are trying to turn a part bred Perch into a dressage diva:rofl:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh thank god! I thought I was losing it, lol.

Golden, I think you should feed Ben via castle. It will fit right in with his "Dressage Prince" title. =]
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Oh, mine is a part bred Perch. It wasn't meant as an insult.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

Golden Horse said:


> I hope that you guys will get this, because the cattle farmers I live with just don't
> 
> Look at this
> 
> ...


Yes we have a tombstone large round bale feeder.....yes two years ago we had a 3yr. old gelding get in it.....tried to jump back out and degloved his hind leg! We still use the feeder but my hubby put another 12" of legs on it so it stands higher and there is no way the horses can climb in it now......I would rather a rubbed mane over a degloved leg......


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Thunderspark said:


> I would rather a rubbed mane over a degloved leg......


Good point.

Taffy, no offence taken, jut joshing with yah


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Someone local took one of those cattle feeders and cut the top off leaving just the solid ring and then used hay nets in that. Not sure if it was safer but it did solve the mane rub issue.

Ben can match Guinness - he is in the process of growing out a nice big chunk of mane. MTG and time is the only suggestion I have.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

GH did you forget when this happened? :rofl:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would try the extensions-we actually did one on the forelock of my BO's reiner-she has NO forelock and my guy has too much-so we pulled some and sort of sewed it together and wove it in. Worked for the shows, but not for long. Won't take much heavy rubbing, etc, for sure, but it is a plan. 

I personally HATE MTG, since it stinks and attracts dust and dirt like crazy.. Plus, I am not convinced it does anything.....JMHO.

I can probably send you some black forelock in a month or so if you need it.......you could try weaving.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Did not read this whole thing, so excuse me if I'm being redundant ---- but ---

JUST TURN THE STUPID THING OVER. THEN, IT WORK FOR HORSES PERFECTLY!


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Baby Huey did exactly that. And would hesitate to put sleezy/hood on horse due to it possibly getting caught and honestly don't think it would help either.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I think the Big Bale Buddy would be perfect. I intend on using one when we get our set up.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

The standing horse in this picture is the one who got his mane chopped off, and after a few months with no special shampoos or mane care, it has grown into a nice mohawk.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Cherie said:


> Did not read this whole thing, so excuse me if I'm being redundant ---- but ---
> 
> JUST TURN THE STUPID THING OVER. THEN, IT WORK FOR HORSES PERFECTLY!


Interesting idea. Can they get to the bottom of the hay with it turned over?


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

They can get to all of it except a little pile right in the middle. Ponies that can't reach over it can't get to some of it. They can pick a lot of it up around the bottom and they keep the whole bunch from wasting so much of it.

We make our own feeders. We get the 8 foot reels that the telephone company gets their fiber-optic cable on. We use 3 rings for short horses and 4 for the big ones. The spokes of the reels and center that the cable is rolled around are just under 4 foot in length. They make the uprights for the rings. We angle and grind all the sharp places and it takes about 2-3 hours to weld one up. 

The ones we make for cattle and our bison have a larger space between the 2nd and 3rd rings and we just never use those for horses (because they would all rub out their manes. 

We have some that are over 10 years old and are still good. If we took the time and trouble to keep them painted with a GOOD rust-proof primer, they would probably last forever.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Cherie, you should post a picture.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I bought the galvanized cattle hay ring that has the full ring around the top and just took my 4" grinder with cutting wheel and cut out part of the bottom ring at every other vertical tube to have a section for them to reach in once the hay got so low. I then took the flapper disk and smooth all the edges out so there would be no sharp edges to cut or scratch them as they went between to get at the hay. I couldn't see spending $250 for a horse hay ring when the cattle ring was only $149 and could spend 20 minutes making it a horse hay ring. I use the cattle ring upside down so that the vertical tubes are straight up and down rather than making them deal with the slanted tube.

If need be I can take pics this evening when I get home.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> No shoes here, so we should be OK, I guess if I just sell one of the **** cow rings I can buy a net.
> 
> Do I need a stretch sleezy or neck cover to protect him for best? LOL, it will have to match his springtime waterproof turnout...if it ever gets here that is!


Holy crap I almost fell out of my chair. I thought now where did Hunter get a pink blanket.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> I would try the extensions-we actually did one on the forelock of my BO's reiner-she has NO forelock and my guy has too much-so we pulled some and sort of sewed it together and wove it in. Worked for the shows, but not for long. Won't take much heavy rubbing, etc, for sure, but it is a plan.
> 
> I personally HATE MTG, since it stinks and attracts dust and dirt like crazy.. Plus, I am not convinced it does anything.....JMHO.
> 
> I can probably send you some black forelock in a month or so if you need it.......you could try weaving.



I agree, when I had to roach Hunters mane because his pasture buddy chewed it off, I started using mtg but couldn't stand the smell and dirt. I don't think it really did much.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hunter

Golden Horses mare could pass for Hunter


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Roadyy said:


> I bought the galvanized cattle hay ring that has the full ring around the top and just took my 4" grinder with cutting wheel and cut out part of the bottom ring at every other vertical tube to have a section for them to reach in once the hay got so low. I then took the flapper disk and smooth all the edges out so there would be no sharp edges to cut or scratch them as they went between to get at the hay. I couldn't see spending $250 for a horse hay ring when the cattle ring was only $149 and could spend 20 minutes making it a horse hay ring. I use the cattle ring upside down so that the vertical tubes are straight up and down rather than making them deal with the slanted tube.
> 
> If need be I can take pics this evening when I get home.


Pictures would be nice.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Cherie said:


> Did not read this whole thing, so excuse me if I'm being redundant ---- but ---
> 
> JUST TURN THE STUPID THING OVER. THEN, IT WORK FOR HORSES PERFECTLY!


I agree. I have a cattle hay feeder that I've got turned upside down in my smaller paddock. Dobe, who is only 14.3, has no trouble getting to the hay whenever he wants and there is no risk of rubbed off manes and even my drafties would be hard pressed to crawl up inside of it.

Granted, mine doesn't have the solid bottom, just the rungs, but still...


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I leave work in 20 minutes and should be home between 5:30 and 5:45 pm CST. I'll get them taken and posted straight away...


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Sorry it took me so long , but had someone wanting to buy my Inflatable Bounce Castle. 
Here are the pics Celeste.


























hth


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I should also note that I am bringing some 20" wide x 1/8" thick rubber gasket material home in the next few days that will go around the bottom section of the ring to keep the hay in there better. I didn't want to use sheet metal or the like on account of any risk of one of the horses figuring out a way to cut themselves on it.

I post pics of that once I get it done.


----------



## vthorse (Apr 25, 2012)

My dairy farmer husband won't use the cattle feeders for our horses due to the too large of openings they can get hooves in. Our round bales are put on the ground like a previous poster & the horses clean it all up before getting a new bale.


----------

